# NGD: Skervesen Raptor 6 w/ Buckeye Burl Top



## Adrian-XI (Aug 30, 2013)

So this was a nice surprise for 6pm on a Tuesday night. Old mate truck driver had a hard time finding my house because the Poles write the number 1 like a slanted triangle with no bottom, so 31 looked more like 34

Anywho, firstly I will say that postage was extremely quick considering it travelled from Poland to Australia in 5 days!! There are a couple of minor flaws (which Im yet to contact Skervesen about) but other than those it seems like a pretty solid guitar, and Im really happy with it.

The neck is a bit thicker than Im used to, but its quite comfortable and Im becoming more accustom to it every time I play it.

Specs are:
6 string 25.5 scale
Ash body
Buckeye burl top
Ebony fretboard 
Rosewood/Ebony neck
Ivoroid binding
Hannes bridge
BKP Blackhawks
Stainless steel frets
Lumilays 

Pics!



















And now I have 2 Raptors


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!! i love that Burl!!!


----------



## Metalus (Aug 30, 2013)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats and hngd! Nice dog too.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Aug 30, 2013)

Most out of this world burl top I've ever seen. Beautiful guitar. I now know Skervesen will by my first fully custom guitar 3-4 years from now.


----------



## wilch (Aug 30, 2013)

HNGD! That looks amazing!

How's the action and intonation on all frets?


----------



## Philligan (Aug 30, 2013)

That looks perfect.  I love how stripped down and organic those guitars are.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 30, 2013)

I really dig when someone posts a NGD and its one of these. Looks sick man. HNGD!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Aug 30, 2013)

Cheers guys, not only does it look great but it plays and sounds killer too!



wilch said:


> HNGD! That looks amazing!
> 
> How's the action and intonation on all frets?



Pretty good from what I can tell. I'm yet to make any adjustments to the setup (letting it settle in to the climate) but I doubt I'll even have to.

Also, anyone local who wants to give it a whirl feel free to hit me up.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks nice man! How's the Hannes?
What are the flaws you've come across?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 31, 2013)

It almost looks like a desert como sort of finish  

Looks sick, and that top is pretty ridiculous


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 31, 2013)

That is such an unusual looking buckeye, I dig it! Awesome choice of PUPs as well. HNGD!


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2013)

That's just a crazy top. CRAZY!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 31, 2013)

So hawt!

Screw the pups, the dog is where the tones come from x)

HNGD!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 31, 2013)

Holy Moly that is a beautiful top!! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Aug 31, 2013)

What a beauty ! Getting some serious Skervesen GAS...


----------



## ikarus (Aug 31, 2013)

one of a few burl tops I actually dig. HNGD!


----------



## HL7DS (Aug 31, 2013)

Skervesen tops never cease to amaze me. Hope the minor flaws you mentioned won't prevent you from enjoying this beautiful thing  Great guitar and happy NGD!


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, I'd like to know what the flaws were, also. 

It looks sick as hell though.


----------



## amonb (Aug 31, 2013)

Flaws? What are these flaws you speak of?


----------



## Jlang (Aug 31, 2013)

That guitar is forkin' epic. Truly stunning burl , hngd.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 31, 2013)

Happy new dog day!

JK, man I fing love buckeye burl easily one of the classiest tops in my books!

You made the right choice.  looks stunning.


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 31, 2013)

Awesome! HNGD!


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 31, 2013)

HNGD!


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 31, 2013)

So nice! Congrats!


----------



## vinniemallet (Aug 31, 2013)

How it compares with a EBMM JP man? NGD sick guitar btw!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow!! Stunning. I think this is now the 
best looking Skervesen I have seen.


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 31, 2013)

That has to be one of the coolest burl tops I've seen. It's not "overly" burly.


----------



## DakiEnt (Aug 31, 2013)

Stunning! HNGD. Would be curious to hear the details of the flaws also...


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 31, 2013)

Insane top on that guitar! 
Congrats


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 1, 2013)

HOLY CRAP! That wood!!


----------



## Valnob (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats !!! I dig it ! HNGD


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 1, 2013)

WOW looks stunning congrats dude!!


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 5, 2013)

Neck looks edible *droooool*...


----------



## maxturbator (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like there's a fair share of us wondering about the flaws... also, how would you compare the neck thickness to say, a Wizard II? Gorgeous guitar, and congratulations!


----------



## DakiEnt (Sep 6, 2013)

That is a great looking guitar dude. HNGD.


----------



## arcadia fades (Sep 6, 2013)

sharp fret ends probably would be my stab in the dark 
a lot of these luthiers have this problem with the ebony boards shrinking.
yawn.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive posts, glad you guys like it 

Regarding the "flaws", I have emailed Skervesen and will wait for their reply before I disclose details. I will say that they have no effect on the guitars playability or sound, (ie no, it's not the fret ends, they are quite nice and uniform actually...) and they aren't construction critical (the top wood isn't separating/bridge isn't falling off/neck is straight/you get the idea). 

Cheers!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 9, 2013)

Alrighty then, Skervesen got back to me. The flaws I was referring to are these 3 small holes in the back of the guitar (they are filled). Apparently they are points where the CNC holds the body. Here are some pics:

















I feel a bit silly now!


----------



## cbhiamthewall (Sep 9, 2013)

HNGD! definitely going to hunt down a skervy


----------



## Aevolve (Sep 9, 2013)

Every time I see buckeye burl I freak out like it's my first time seeing it.

It just has this crazy, visceral, archaic awesomeness about it.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 9, 2013)

that burl is so crazy, i love it. Looks like a real solid axe


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2013)

HNDD


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 9, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> Alrighty then, Skervesen got back to me. The flaws I was referring to are these 3 small holes in the back of the guitar (they are filled). Apparently they are points where the CNC holds the body. Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember seeing these on other Skervy builds. Just looked thru their facebook page... sure enough, the Raptors all have the CNC marks.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 10, 2013)

wow! That's totally s$%t. I really like what Skervesen do but if having fill holes is the price of cheaper customs, count me out.
Adrian, did they offer any compensation/resolution or is it just a case of 'this is part of the production process and final product'?


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 10, 2013)

In the grand scheme of things it's barely noticeable. I do not think the neck thru builds have the same marks.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 10, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Adrian, did they offer any compensation/resolution or is it just a case of 'this is part of the production process and final product'?



The second one.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Sep 10, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> The second one.




Unacceptable.

Now we are making excuses, for CNC laziness? CNC are designed for achieving infinately small tolerances, repeatability, and speed.

A morning well spent with $100-500 will have them using vacuum beds for holding blanks. Alternatively, using the waste to clamp down the blank, which gets cut away (worst case you have two small tabs to sand down).


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks great, congratulations....but those holes in a guitar of that price....


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 10, 2013)

Shit that is a pretty sexy top. Looks like melted butter on toast. Very unique looking buckeye burl! A lot of people don't regard it as a good tone wood, but eh, it's so hot I definitely want to have it on a guitar. 

Awesome stuff dude!


----------



## Amanita (Sep 10, 2013)

ormsby guitars said:


> A morning well spent with $100-500 will have them using vacuum beds for holding blanks. Alternatively, using the waste to clamp down the blank, which gets cut away (worst case you have two small tabs to sand down).


actually we do have and use vacuum beds. we do things the way we do not without a reason.
NTBs and guitars with back layer do not have these holes.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Sep 10, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> wow! That's totally s$%t. I really like what Skervesen do but if having fill holes is the price of cheaper customs, count me out.
> Adrian, did they offer any compensation/resolution or is it just a case of 'this is part of the production process and final product'?



So instead of having a perfectly playable, excellent sounding instrument at a cheaper price because of three, small, filled holes you'd rather pay much, much more, for not that much more product?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 10, 2013)

Honestly, yes. Like I said, I really like what Skervesen do and has been pointed out by Amantia, it's only on the model featured in this thread. Still, I simply don't want a guitar with fill holes.


----------



## davedeath (Sep 10, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Honestly, yes. Like I said, I really like what Skervesen do and has been pointed out by Amantia, it's only on the model featured in this thread. Still, I simply don't want a guitar with fill holes.



Yeah not for that price, still nice guitars though.


----------



## Amanita (Sep 10, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Honestly, yes. Like I said, I really like what Still, I simply don't want a guitar with fill holes.


werl...

you should steer clear of clear of certain kinds of wood then. like burls in general and buckeye in particular


----------



## ormsby guitars (Sep 10, 2013)

Amanita said:


> actually we do have and use vacuum beds. we do things the way we do not without a reason.
> NTBs and guitars with back layer do not have these holes.



Can you explain that reason? Not a single other manufacturer drills hold in the back of their guitars and fills it with putty.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, those holes have been there since the very first Raptor. I was caught off guard too because I had never seen that on any other guitar either.

I wonder why they exist only on the bolt on versions and not NTB?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 10, 2013)

Amanita said:


> werl...
> 
> you should steer clear of clear of certain kinds of wood then. like burls in general and buckeye in particular



Natural voids, swirls, clusters of resins and wild grain featured in burls and buckeye are nature's art gallery. Drilling a hole and filling it... well...


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 10, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Yep, those holes have been there since the very first Raptor. I was caught off guard too because I had never seen that on any other guitar either.
> 
> I wonder why they exist only on the bolt on versions and not NTB?



Not on the NTBs.

Funny, we've seen the pictures a million times and nobody has noticed the holes.


----------



## ridner (Sep 11, 2013)

boing!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Sep 12, 2013)

Been chatting with the guys at Skervvy. They took my comments on board and have already started making changes to the way this model is cut, to ensure the holes arent there in the future. That's a great outcome! Im not claiming Im the one kicking their arses into shape, but sometimes we can talk respectfully between ourselves to improve all of our products. Sometimes we just need that nudge. We dont need to fight for sales. We dont need to fight for clients. We can work together (the common enemy is the big box brands, right?). They've listen to feedback, and adapted. Try that with Gibson! If we all make stunning products, the winners are you guys. So, a big thumbs up for Skervesen!


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

ormsby guitars said:


> Been chatting with the guys at Skervvy. They took my comments on board and have already started making changes to the way this model is cut, to ensure the holes arent there in the future. That's a great outcome! Im not claiming Im the one kicking their arses into shape, but sometimes we can talk respectfully between ourselves to improve all of our products. Sometimes we just need that nudge. We dont need to fight for sales. We dont need to fight for clients. We can work together (the common enemy is the big box brands, right?). They've listen to feedback, and adapted. Try that with Gibson! If we all make stunning products, the winners are you guys. So, a big thumbs up for Skervesen!



Hats off to you for respectfully informing them of the possibility for change and to them for accepting the constructive criticism in stride.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Sep 12, 2013)

Watty said:


> Hats off to you for respectfully informing them of the possibility for change to to them for accepting the constructive criticism in stride.



The problem with this business, is there are too many people (both players, and luthiers) that seem to accept second best. It doesnt need to be like that. Dream guitars should be exactly that, dream guitars. You dont buy a Ferarri and accept chips in the paintwork. You wouldnt accept a leaky boat. Builders dont make excuses for why the house they just built have doors that dont open properly.

There is a need for cheaper instruments, and there will always be people wanting them. That's a different market altogether. But if a chinese instrument can be virtually faultless (lets face it, for the price you get a LOT) then there isnt a need for highly skilled luthiers to be cutting corners (and Im not pointing a finger at Skervy for this).

Instruments are personal things. They enter our personal space. We bond with them. We get attached to them. They replace our girlfriends at times. They become the one non living thing in our lives that can change our mood, that inspire us to be creative. Your dream guitar SHOULD be something you can just sit there and look at, in wonder. Or, play the arse off it! They are our outlet of frustration, and our source of happiness. 

Luthiery is one of the most difficult careers. It's demanding mentally, and physically. It requires a very high skill set, over a wide range of roles. Everything has to come together, perfectly, to achieve the end goal. Every process has to be refined, and adapted, to chase the goal of perfection. Those that dont continually, and ruthlessly, chase that perfection, are simply cheating themselves, and their clients. You will NEVER achieve perfection, with the right mindset. But damn, once you start realising that those tiny tiny things you are trying to perfect, dont even get noticed by others even after pointing them out, that's when you can begin to accept you are getting close 

Im always chasing it. Seems Skervy is too. Thats how it should be. As luthiers, I say we should ALL be like this.


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 12, 2013)

ormsby guitars said:


> The problem with this business, is there are too many people (both players, and luthiers) that seem to accept second best. It doesnt need to be like that. Dream guitars should be exactly that, dream guitars. You dont buy a Ferarri and accept chips in the paintwork. You wouldnt accept a leaky boat. Builders dont make excuses for why the house they just built have doors that dont open properly.
> 
> There is a need for cheaper instruments, and there will always be people wanting them. That's a different market altogether. But if a chinese instrument can be virtually faultless (lets face it, for the price you get a LOT) then there isnt a need for highly skilled luthiers to be cutting corners (and Im not pointing a finger at Skervy for this).
> 
> ...



Cheers! 

Awesome to hear that Skervesen took constructive criticism. In my experience with them, they seem to be genuinely nice guys and their guitars seem to have a high level of craftsmanship.


----------



## Repsak (Sep 13, 2013)

So pretty!!


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 14, 2013)

This thing looks mean! Enjoy!


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 14, 2013)

i love it! looks really really comfortable to play!


----------



## SevenStringJones (Sep 19, 2013)

Really want a Skervy now


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 19, 2013)

Buckeye burl is just awesome. Love that guitar!


----------



## cbhiamthewall (Sep 19, 2013)

HNGD! and what a pleasant change to see a thread with a problem be handled well with a positive outcome. kudos


----------



## jahosy (Sep 24, 2013)

Just saw this mate! Congrats!

Real bummer regarding those 3 holes but hope you're playing the hell out of this!


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Jan 14, 2014)

love Ormsby and Skervy!!! they are both hardworking and honest


----------



## kylewagner (Jan 14, 2014)

Wowee! Love the look of the Hannes bridge. Amazing guitar.


----------

